# Granger On Pacers Offseason: We're Not Done Yet



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

> "We're not done yet," Granger said after scoring 22 points for Team USA in a scrimmage Saturday against China at Madison Square Garden. "I talked to management, and we're not done yet. What will happen, I don't know yet. We're still mulling over it. But we got a few things still up our sleeve."
> 
> Granger let it be known what the Pacers need after recently dealing power forward Troy Murphy to New Jersey in a four-team trade which netted Indiana point guard Darren Collison and small forward James Posey from New Orleans.
> 
> "We're going to have to go after another big, I'm sure," said the 6-foot-8 Granger. "Losing Troy, he was great. I can play the (power forward) but I'm not a true (power forward). So we're definitely going to have to add another big, and I think that will be our main focus."


http://www.indycornrows.com/2010/8/15/1623965/granger-on-pacers-offseason-were?ref=CBS

Any ideas on how we could acquire another big guy? I wouldn't be surprised if we traded Dunleavy's expiring contract for a young big.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I'm sure my Celtics would be glad to take Lance Stephenson off your hands in a Brandon Rush-Glen Davis trade.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Considering we just tried to buy out TJ Ford, he's probably not going anywhere. It's likely Dunleavy's gone, but I don't see who would want him, or what we could pair with him. If we're just trading his expiring deal and getting an overpaid 4 in return, I don't know if that'll be best for the team.

Glen Davis would actually be a great player to go after, especially since he won't be playing at all in Boston this year. I wouldn't trade Rush, though. If we ditch Rush, no one on the perimeter will play a bit of defense.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Pacers Fan said:


> Glen Davis would actually be a great player to go after, especially since he won't be playing at all in Boston this year. I wouldn't trade Rush, though. If we ditch Rush, no one on the perimeter will play a bit of defense.


I was half-serious about Davis, I know we're not getting Rush and Stephenson for him, but his ability to hit from mid-range would actually make him a good fit with Roy Hibbert. However, I don't think there's a workable Davis trade that doesn't involve Rush, as wind depth is the only reason the C's would trade him(Dahntay Jones isn't an option because of the third year on his contract). 

I'm sure that Davis would love to step into a starting role right before a contract year, however.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> (Dahntay Jones isn't an option because of the third year on his contract)


I doubt he's going to opt in to that third year for under $3 mil. That would be worth the risk for a wing defender of that caliber (along with getting the opportunity to take a flier on Stephenson).


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> I doubt he's going to opt in to that third year for under $3 mil. That would be worth the risk for a wing defender of that caliber (along with getting the opportunity to take a flier on Stephenson).


He may have to, he'll be turning 32 in that third year and is known primarily for his athleticism. Either way, if Danny Ainge let Tony Allen walk over a third year, he's not trading for Jones with a third year on his contract.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

What about Jamison? Dunleavy/Ford for Jamison, Gibson? Obviously Jamison is not a great player, but it would probably be enough to get you into the playoffs.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Bogg said:


> I'm sure my Celtics would be glad to take Lance Stephenson off your hands in a Brandon Rush-Glen Davis trade.


They need Davis for the coming CP3 trade. :bsmile:



Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> What about Jamison? Dunleavy/Ford for Jamison, Gibson? Obviously Jamison is not a great player, but it would probably be enough to get you into the playoffs.


That might not be a bad deal. Cleveland needs, desperately, to unload the deals of Jamison & Mo WIlliams to start over. Jamison largely sucks, but riding third gun to Granger & Collison he might not be bad. It would certainly give the Pacers a fighting chance at the playoffs.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> It would certainly give the Pacers a fighting chance at the playoffs.


You don't think they at least have a fighting chance anyway?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm not sure. I'd like to see them succeed because Danny Granger is one of my favourite players and Jim O'Brien one of my favourite coaches. I guess, at the moment, that a lot will depend on Hibbert's improvement. As things stand now the only EC playoff team from last year that's fallen off a cliff is Cleveland. Five of the remaining playoff teams are better, and in some cases much better, and two stood pat, more or less (Atnalta & Charlotte), but they're still pretty good. And New York also got significantly better. I put Indiana with Philly in the class of teams on the cusp. But if they had 'Tawn as a third/fourth option I think that would tip the scales to them over New York & Charlotte.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I really hope we don't make a ridiculous trade to be able to better fight for the right to get annihilated by 40 points for 4 games against the Heat. Sure, it's been long enough since we've been in the playoffs, but the 8th seed isn't the way to go, and so far that's all we're looking at.

Hibbert, though, is going to be an animal this year. He's been working on his conditioning by doing MMA, training with Bill Walton, and now we found out that part of his conditioning problem has been asthma, which our team can do a better job addressing. I wouldn't be surprised if he establishes himself as a top 5 center this year. Top 10 is more likely, but we're going to be running a good portion of our offense through him this year. Obie said he'll start all 82 games, no matter who we're playing.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Good post PF...No need to make any stupid moves right now.


----------

